# I may have fried my leased 811...



## cha2ga (Apr 21, 2006)

It's intermmitent. Signals are strong when it works. no bad weather. Sometimes audio only with no video. Using DVI but same issue on component. 

Will dishnetwork replace it with a 811 at no cost? Do they still have 811's. Can I get a VIP211 instead. Will the VIP211 cost me anything?

TIA,
Phil:eek2:


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I bet they're gonna push you hard to upgrade to the 211, which will cost $49, but since your 811 isn't working, maybe you have some wiggle room there


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

cha2ga said:


> It's intermmitent. Signals are strong when it works. no bad weather. Sometimes audio only with no video. Using DVI but same issue on component.
> 
> Will dishnetwork replace it with a 811 at no cost? Do they still have 811's. Can I get a VIP211 instead. Will the VIP211 cost me anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## wilme2 (Jul 14, 2005)

I really fried one - (note to self, do not introduce current into the 811's antenna connection- remember the DC block!), and they replaced it right away. But I would upgrade to the 211 if I had to trade in another. The only downside is that I think they will want to send an installer, while an 811 swap out would be just that - they ship you one and you ship the old one back in the same box...


----------



## cha2ga (Apr 21, 2006)

yeah,
I'm trying to decide if I should just suck it up and upgrade to the 211...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

cha2ga said:


> yeah,
> I'm trying to decide if I should just suck it up and upgrade to the 211...


It's my understanding that there's plenty of 811's on hand if that's what you wish to keep. My opinion says yes they'll probably try to get you to upgrade, as I feel there's a push to restructure into the new HD package structures. Now I am sure it will be a refurb if you choose to stay with the 811 and exchange it.


----------

